# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  what gate motor is good? ditec or centurion?

## wozzzzza

my gate motor has crapped itself and need a new one, i have a Ditec cross7EH are ditec good or not? lasted 10 years in commercial application.
looking at this one as well https://www.automaticgate.com.au/sli...-centsys-d5evo 
or go https://www.ditecentrematic.com/en/e...es/ditec-neos/ 
what one you reckon would be best??

----------


## havabeer

We have a demios or something like that. 
had it two or 3 years so far with no issue.

----------


## DuckCommander

I have had the centurion d2 for 5 years on a heavy 5m resi gate. Has performed faultlessly. No experience with the larger commercial units.

----------


## wozzzzza

just ordered the D5 from autogatesdirect.com.au as that came up the cheapest in my research i have done and it being a good motor.

----------

